# Turkey in sun oven



## RNprepper (Apr 5, 2014)

I've used my Sun Oven for a lot of dishes, but finally decided to try roasting a whole turkey. I put a thawed, unstuffed, 10 pound turkey in at 10 am. Took it out at 4 pm and the meat was literally falling off the bones. Sine I was intending to debone and freeze the meat, it was perfect. I'm sure it was actually done by 2 pm. Another sun oven success story. Nothing I have cooked or baked in the sun oven has ever turned out bad. It's pretty amazing, actually, and fun, too. People just don't believe it when they first see it.

This is the one I have: All American SUN OVEN® | Sun Oven® | The Original Solar Oven & Solar Cooker

I am now working on converting a couple of old TV satellite dishes into parabolic cookers.


----------



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)

I bought that one too, but I haven't used it yet!


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

What, no samples to share?


----------



## RNprepper (Apr 5, 2014)

shotlady said:


> I bought that one too, but I haven't used it yet!


Definitely start using it! Everything new has a learning curve. For me, it was working out a quick, easy way to anchor the reflective panels when it is windy. Also not to overcook. I have this inward concern, I guess, that the food will not be done. But it always is - usually overdone! Not bad, as the oven keeps everything moist, but rice and beans can come out pretty mushy if overcooked.

The sun oven really rounds out my cooking modes. Dutch ovens do great anytime - but especially on cloudy days or after dark. (I have experimented with dry horse manure for fuel and finds it works well, but takes a second stoking.) The methane generator (once I get it set up) will add one more layer to cooking alternatives.

Last Thanksgiving, my home oven was taken up by a large turkey. I used 3 stacked Dutch ovens to bake dessert and cook vegetables. The sun oven cooked the sweet potatoes.


----------



## RNprepper (Apr 5, 2014)

paraquack said:


> What, no samples to share?


We will definitely have to get our families together sometime and share some sun oven vittles.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

We have that exact same oven and have not been nearly so successful with it. We have made some beans and baked some bread with it. But I think the climate in MN is just too far north to work well with a sun oven. I am anxious to try it again if we ever get moved to AZ.


----------

